
Silicon Valley’s Diversity Problem Is Not a Myth - kevindeasis
https://medium.com/inclusion-insights/silicon-valley-s-diversity-problem-is-not-a-myth-29c549bc696b#.gasun9l3w
======
comrh
The article is certainly nothing if not well cited.

